# 721 flakey remote with latest software



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 721 intermittently gets a flakey remote Reboots fix it every time. Happened again this am. 

Yes I tried new batteries and even reprogrammed my 508 remote to see if that helped. 

Wait a year for software with new bugs................

Anyone else see this or should I RMA the box again?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Please give details on what constitutes "flakey".


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

responds intermittently or at all to the remote. like a dead battery in the remote. like a remote antenna thats positioned wrong. flakey... thats my 721


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I noticed something similiar before the update. If it had been a really long time since I rebooted the remote would apparently not respond so I would continue to hit buttons and suddenly it would perform all the actions at once. Almost as if it had buffered all the key presses. I have noticed that it has been happening more often now.

G


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Our 721 remote has from the very beginning had episodes where it completely forgets what it is. No matter what button you hit, nothing happens and none of the device buttons lights up to indicate a particular function has been triggered. You have to hit SAT again for it to start transmitting.


----------



## pcirone (Jan 6, 2003)

I had the "flaky" remote tonight. I think I can better define flaky:

i could hit guide to bring up the guide, but could not navigate within it or exit it.

i could hit menu, but again could not navigate or exit it.

i could hit info, but it would show me the system info screen instead of the current program info.

i could power the unit on and off with the remote.

first i thought it was my remote, so i tried a second one i use to control the 721 from another room but it exhibited the same symptoms. holding power on the 721 to force a system reboot fixed it.

note that i have had the 721 for about a year now and have never experienced anything like this before. i am confident this is some sort of bug that was introduced with 1.15.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

That describes my flakey operatrion EXACTLY.

So chalk up yet another new bug to the programmers

MY ATTITUDE IS BAD BECAUSE DISH MADE ME THAT WAY!


----------



## ericha (Jan 21, 2003)

I had a similar experience last night. A reboot fixed it; we'll see if it comes back again.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine did it again today. I could go to guide or pvrs but couldnt select a show, again reboot fixed it. 

Wurg the 4 minute reboot time this is a pain.


----------



## lcatalino (Oct 25, 2003)

I called dish about the 'flaky' remote the day the software downloaded. It appears to be a bug in the 'Open' tv software. If you press the 'Dish' button or the downlink button (on the 721 remote- I also use a 501 style remote for my 721) it will lock up the receiver. The only way out is a reboot. I also asked dish CSU why the 721's menus and on screen info is so totally different then the 501/508 units. No answer there. The box that my unit came in has pictures on it that are the same as the 501/508 menus. It is a little confusing, especially on the channel info at the top of the screen, that the channel is on the opposite side of the screen. And why those HUGE indicators for pause, etc. As an owner of the 501 series and 721 I think as of now the 501 is a better unit- with the exception of the shrill of the cheap hard drive. I guess the only way this is going to get fixed is to have lots of users call it in every time it locks up.


----------



## kwd57 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> responds intermittently or at all to the remote. like a dead battery in the remote. like a remote antenna thats positioned wrong. flakey... thats my 721


There has been another post in the last year, where myself and others had a problem where the 721 would not respond the the first command with the remote after not using it for a short time, but the guide button on mine didn't seem to be affected, except it would be slow to come up. I called dish a long time ago about it and they said their standard reply, "We never heard of this happening" I don't even call about problems anymore, since it is just a complete waste of time. Their fix for everything is always the same things, reboot,unplug, pull card, ect. I am starting to believe that the 721 will never work properly. Its nice that they added more features, but they haven't fixed any of the bugs that I have been having. So I just keep pulling the card out every few days, which, by the way, some of the advanced techs told me was not a good idea, but it is the best fix I have seen for some problems.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

kwd57 said:


> There has been another post in the last year, where myself and others had a problem where the 721 would not respond the the first command with the remote after not using it for a short time,


I've had that problem with my 721 almost since I got it new. Both the original one and the "new replacement" I received under warranty last month. At first I thought I was crazy when the 721 ignored the first remote button press but after trying new batteries, both my 501 and 508 remotes, and my RS1994 I'm certain the problem is in the 721.

I guess we just have to say "may I?" when using the remote. I've gotton to the point now where I press an un-needed button just to get the 721s attention.

Interesting though ... the problem seemed to go away when 115 spooled and then a few days later the problem returned and has been goofy as usual ever since.

It shouldn't be this difficult to watch TV.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I had issues with my 721 just like this. Remote got all flaky, in particular when controlling the 721 with RF. My solution was to hook up a better UHF antenna to the 721. At first a pretty cheap UHF dealie you could get from Radio Shack, then I decided to take advantage of my Attic UHF antenna I use for HD. Now I can change the channels from down the block. I'm not sure if the problem was the 721 itself, or RF interference from around the neighborhood. I went through a couple remote controls and found if the batteries weren't super fresh I'd have problems. Now it all works great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Kagato said:


> I had issues with my 721 just like this. Remote got all flaky, in particular when controlling the 721 with RF. My solution was to hook up a better UHF antenna to the 721. At first a pretty cheap UHF dealie you could get from Radio Shack, then I decided to take advantage of my Attic UHF antenna I use for HD. Now I can change the channels from down the block. I'm not sure if the problem was the 721 itself, or RF interference from around the neighborhood. I went through a couple remote controls and found if the batteries weren't super fresh I'd have problems. Now it all works great.


I sit 10 feet directly in front of my 721. I believe that is well within the design range of both the remote and receiver. There is nothing shielding the 721 and the TV is 8 feet away.

Still ignores first remote button pushed when remote hasn't been used for a while.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

We sit 10 feet from the tV. Has anyone tried the front panel controls when this happens? Thats my next move when were watching and recording/.


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

> I had the "flaky" remote tonight. I think I can better define flaky:
> 
> i could hit guide to bring up the guide, but could not navigate within it or exit it.
> 
> ...


Exact same thing happened to me 2 nights ago.

Can't wait for my year contract to be up with Dish  Stick a fork in me, I'm done.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Front panel controls are useless. This bugs bad if your recordoing something.


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

This just started happening to me last night, and although a reboot cleared it up, it's now happening again..


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Just for the heck of it try rebooting your box every day. Let us know if this helps. Thanks!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Just for the heck of it try rebooting your box every day.


Bob,

While that may fix the problem for one day, what you SHOULD be suggesting is that the people having the "slowness" problem should be calling DISH advanced tech support and making sure that they fill out a report on the problem. Many of us are NOT having the problem so it is not something in ALL of the 721s.

Those of you that are having that problem need to get the reports to DISH. Re-booting everyday is NOT going to get the problem permanently resolved. Reporting it will.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Bob,
> 
> While that may fix the problem for one day, what you SHOULD be suggesting is that the people having the "slowness" problem should be calling DISH advanced tech support and making sure that they fill out a report on the problem. Many of us are NOT having the problem so it is not something in ALL of the 721s.
> 
> Those of you that are having that problem need to get the reports to DISH. Re-booting everyday is NOT going to get the problem permanently resolved. Reporting it will.


HEY WE AGREE ON THIS! Do call if the tech support calls cost too much they will fix it! Sometime after the 811, 921, and others are resolved.

In the mean time its a decent work around, hopefully it works for all those affected.......


----------

